# Excellent Investment in Tech Electric Car Future First Electric Jet Ski Company plus



## ecowatercraft (Sep 5, 2015)

Checkout the ebay listing, and for any comparisons please visit the DNJournal.com and checkout the sales there. 

First, my name is Barrett Taylor and after college I started a company called ECOwatercraft where we built the world's first fully electric jet ski (or at least the first marketed / publicly advertised). There was well over 50k put into this project and we garnered a lot of worldwide attention. Google "electric jet ski" or "ecowatercraft" to read more about us. I have recently taken down all YouTube videos that were well over 150k views, and the associated websites. 

I have been creatively pursuing EV businesses and tech businesses for quite some time. What I am selling is my brand names and associated domains. These are proven by the publicity they have already achieved. I now work for a non-profit and I no longer have the time to pursue these businesses. 

I believe these will be highly sought after in the near future (especially once all new vehicles are electric and or autonomous). I believe this to truly be a great investment, and I am underselling these substantially for their long-term future potential. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221865200446?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

If you are interested please send me a message. 
Thanks,


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

What happened to the electric jet ski? Do you still make them?


----------



## ecowatercraft (Sep 5, 2015)

This project was started right out of college. The prototype was insanely expensive to build. I received (and still have) thousands of emails from interested customers all the way from mega wealthy that own their own islands, yacht manufacturers, and even special government operations advisers. The problem was to manufacture the ECO1 in 2008/09 would have required many (many) millions of investment. 
I received a job offer that I could not turn down, so the project was sidelined.


----------

